# Added Sephiroth000 (AJ) to the Jukebox



## Chris (May 5, 2005)

Surf the Aurora.


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2005)

I like it. Very cool groove.


----------



## Digital Black (May 5, 2005)

Do uploads to the juke get compressed more than what they orginally are?

The mp3 on my comp ( and the one I think I sent in) sound better..


----------



## Drew (May 5, 2005)

yeah, I think it's 32kbs...? Anyway, I'll give ya a listen at work tomorrow- glad to see you submitted a track!


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2005)

Sephiroth000 said:


> Do uploads to the juke get compressed more than what they orginally are?
> 
> The mp3 on my comp ( and the one I think I sent in) sound better..



Yeah. The whole:



The Jukebox Page said:


> Files will be encoded to 32-bit RBF (streaming audio format) and included in the above list.



Is to keep bandwith costs down. lol: Which isn't working)


----------



## Drew (May 7, 2005)

Dude. Between you and Bucketbot, I wanna go break stuff now. Seriously heavy riffage, bro.


----------

